# Need "reel" experience.



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

Good morning to all. I'm looking to move to a new brand of spinning reels and would love to hear from anyone with "reel" hands on experience with any I've listed below or any others used that are within my $200 budget. I'm not looking for just opinions. I've been a Shimano man for over 25 years now. I own all Stradics and a few Sustains, but it seems to me the quality has gone down over the past several years. I'm looking to replace my Stradic 4000FI REELS. I have completely wore them out in about 20 months or so. My price point is around $200. I'm looking hard at Daiwa and Abu, but the Shimano FJ series is still in the mix too. From what I hear, the new FJ line is supposed to be pretty good and better than the last few models. I'm considering the following, in no particular order... Daiwa Ballistic 4000SH, Daiwa Procyon 4000SH, Daiwa Lexa 4000SH, ABU REVO SX40, ABU REVO INS40, Shimano Stradic FJ 4000/5000. Important factors to me... strong reel frame/material (most likely an aluminum frame), sealed drag and body if available, consistent and reliable drag, good 15-20lb braid capacity, spare spool, smooth bail function. On almost all of my Stradics, after about a year or so, the bails like to close on a hard cast when you really load and snap the rod. Then you get to see your lure fly freely to the place you wish you could reach!! I'm looking for the good and the bad. I fish 3-4 times a week and seem to be very hard on all of my gear. I fish mostly freshwater rivers from an SOT kayak. These reels will be used for freshwater stripers 20-30#, inshore saltwater ( reds, tarpon, false albies, snook etc.) and throwing metal from the surf for stripers,blues,trout and spanish. Any info is welcomed. I realize most people don't have a ton of extra time to sit around and type on a forum, so I will tell you your time is appreciated and I thank you. Making these kinds of decisions suck cause' it costs too much money if you make the wrong decision." Tight lines and screamin' drags to all".


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Penn Battles are a great reel


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Check out the quantum smoke pt inshore. I have a 25 size and love it. I also have a quantum exo in the 25 size. It's smoother than the smoke but not by much, is mostly just lighter. The smoke is made for salt water and is sealed. It's a great reel for the price.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

I still have any Penn i ever purchased. Parts are easy to get. There's plenty of good models for under 200.00. I have the Penn Torque Spinning too, but it was pricey. I love it though. For a spinner it casts fantastic and it's bullet proof.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

Shimano Baitrunner is how I would go.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

planb said:


> Making these kinds of decisions suck cause' it costs too much money if you make the wrong decision."


You're right! I've never been too keen on purchasing newer reel models just because of that. Every manufacturer at some point has turned out reels well into the $200 price range that turned out to be duds. The models that get "updated" on a regular basis (this includes most models from major manufacturers) scare me because A: By the time we determine if they're really good, they're no longer made; and B: When they do eventually crap out, we can't get replacement parts. A very safe bet is to spend your money on a reel that has been made the same way for years, since you know it lasts and parts are everywhere. Here's a list of some good ones in your range. Some are discontinued, but were made long enough that parts are and will be available for quite awhile. 
My favorite: Daiwa Whisker Tournament SS 1600 or 2600 (loves braid, great drag, made for 25+ years now). Frame is very high grade graphite, and these reels do fine with big fish. If you don't believe me, check out reviews on other forums and major retailer sites. I speak first hand when I say, from a kayak you'll appreciate the weight savings the graphite frame provides. NO SPARE SPOOL; spare spools are pricey, unfortunately. You can buy a used reel in fishable shape on eBay for the cost of a new spare spool! 
Other choices:
Daiwa Black Gold 20; Penn Spinfisher 440; Shimano Spheros 4000FB; Shimano Baitrunner 4500B.

These reels are not as refined as the newer models you listed, nor are they sealed. They are all bulletproof though, and they have proven themselves on big fish for years. I have fished The previously mentioned SS Tournament reels hard for 6 or 7 years now. All were purchased used from eBay, and aside from repairs made just after purchase, I haven't had to do anything to them. I do clean/service them annually, but that's it. 
One last thing: Your fishing style sounds a lot like mine (freshwater kayaking, saltwater kayaking, surf fishing, rough on gear). It's great knowing you can put your reel through whatever you need to to catch fish, and it will be up to it. Knowing you can get parts cheaply/easily in the case of the inevitable is a bonus. 
Good luck!


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I do like the Daiwa BG reels, but I'm not crazy about the collapsable handle. Just seems like a joint that would possibly get sloppy. Maybe not. I wish you could put a different handle on it. I'm gonna look around online to see what I can find.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

planb said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I do like the Daiwa BG reels, but I'm not crazy about the collapsable handle. Just seems like a joint that would possibly get sloppy. Maybe not. I wish you could put a different handle on it. I'm gonna look around online to see what I can find.


I felt the same way about the BG's. They seem to hold up though. For the money you will hard pressed to beat the Daiwa Exceler. Stay away from the Ballistic, the fit and finish is just not there.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

I was looking at the Excelers too. This is starting to give me a headache. LOL!! I really just want a workhorse type reel. I'm really not too concerned about what it looks like. All the newer reels look like fancy sports cars to me. Alot of it is marketing hype to hook the fisherman...not the fish. There are a few handles on Ebay that say they fit the BG reels, not sure though. I guess I can just buy a new handle if it starts to get sloppy, they are cheap enough and for sale everywhere. I know youncan upgrade the bearings and drags in the BG line so that's a plus. I think I'm gonna go for it.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

How to the Daiwa BG reels handle Power Pro or other superlines? I wonder if it prefers one brand over another? The main design of that reel/spool was crafted way before braid came into the picture.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I am really partial to the Quantum Cabo and Boca lines. Most of te ones I have I bought used. They are good durable reels.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've had good luck with PowerPro on Black Golds, but YMMV. My Black Golds are mostly soaking bait, once in awhile they cast lures. These are not windknot prone usages. 
I believe the original FireLine works well on old spool designs, but that's just from my reading here. If you're dead set on braid, I'll once again have to vouch for the SS Tournament reels. Old design, but they LOVE braid. I've had much better luck tossing light lures on braided line with these reels than I did with Shimano Sahara/Symetre FGs. 
Handle sucks, but that's my only gripe with these reels. One day I'll swap out the stock knob for one of the eBay jobs, will be sure to post pics.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

Whichever reels I get will be strictly used for throwing artificials, so the cooperation with braid is vital. I'm gonna check out the SS models too. Don't know much about them. I've heard the new exceler reels are pretty good too. Confusion has set in!!!


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

I love my spin fisher v reels JMHO


----------



## Fishing1961 (May 21, 2013)

been using new Penn Spinfisher V, casts great with mono or braid well under 200 dollar price limit have the 5500 & 4500


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd go with a Penn Conquer in the 4000 or 5000.


----------



## jocoscout (Jan 12, 2012)

Fishing1961 said:


> been using new Penn Spinfisher V, casts great with mono or braid well under 200 dollar price limit have the 5500 & 4500


I haven't tried out my SSV's yet but my SSm (4th gen) 8500 is a rock solid reel and I expect the same from the V's. Penn has been pretty good about keeping parts available for a long time especially on the Spinfisher's because they are so popular. 
I've never fished a Diawa but if the collapsible handles are anything like the handles on my reels then collapsing will not be an issue. I've never had one collapse on me when I didn't want it to.


----------

